# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Coastal Carpet Python Photos. (lots)

## Gio

My deck rails took a beating from the weather this last year which makes the deck look a little ratty and that bugs me but I decided to close out the summer with carpet python pics on the deck rail anyhow.

This is Jewel! She is a coastal, however I'm not 100% sure what is mixed in. Maybe jungle, maybe diamond, or maybe Darwin or some combo of those.

She is getting a bit thicker these days and is over six feet long at 2 years 5 months old. She is still growing rapidly.





Regardless of what's in her genetics, she is looking pretty "coastal" to me and displaying some nice colors. However, her parents are both dark and I expect this girl to brown out a bit in the coming years though she is really holding her color in most areas.




She was moving about constantly and getting any quality images was difficult. I was able to get some shots closer up which was surprising given her obvious enthusiasm to explore.




She really isn't yellow, but more ivory and black with browns and even some red mixed in. Her tail is becoming a burnt red/brown color which was probably her most yellow area early on.






She has a great enclosure so I may take some indoor winter photos at some point, but these give you an idea of how quickly coastals can grow. I bought her last June and she was just a bit over a year old, thin as a pencil and around 3 feet long. Now she is over 6 feet.



Thanks for checking her out!

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-12-2015),carpet (09-14-2015),_jmcrook_ (02-16-2021),John1982 (09-12-2015),Megg (10-21-2015),_Mustang5_ (09-13-2015),_Reinz_ (09-04-2015),Tarzan152 (09-05-2015)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

That is awesome Gio. Your coastal is a real beauty. I can't wit until my guy gets some size on him. Keep the pics coming!  :Wink:

----------

Gio (09-04-2015)

----------


## frostysBP

Love her colors.. had my coastal out yesterday to..she was nice enough to dispose of a rabbit in the lawn....one less cage to clean.lol

Sent from my A521L using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (09-04-2015)

----------


## Reinz

So glad you posted more pics.  She is a spectacular specimen!  I just love her.

Fabulous markings combined with striking colors, she truly is a Jewel!

----------

Gio (09-04-2015)

----------


## Gio

> So glad you posted more pics.  She is a spectacular specimen!  I just love her.
> 
> Fabulous markings combined with striking colors, she truly is a Jewel!


Thanks to all for the compliments on this snake.

The funny thing about this girl is the fact she is a "mutt". I'm sure she is mostly coastal, just based on the size of the parents, but this clutch looks nothing like a clutch from the same paring a year later.

I didn't pay much for her, and she was the most colorful of the bunch.

I love her but I will always wonder what else is in her.

The smart way to go for a snake with locality data here in the states is Nick Mutton's Inland Reptile and of few other breeders when it comes to carpets.

I am expecting this girl to add another 3 feet in the coming year.

----------


## Reinz

Looking at her head markings, only a few scales did not receive the black markings to complete the common what I refer to as the "shell-less diving turtle or longhorn steer skull as commonly seen on many Coastals.


My new 2 yr female, Etta, not introduced yet.





My new 2 yr male, Mack the Knife, not introduced yet either.





Those two clearly have the Diving Turtle.


And Lizzy, has more of the Skull

----------

Gio (09-13-2015)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Great looking coastals Reinz! You're full of surprises.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Albert Clark

Gio, both you and Reinz have very stunning reptiles there in those coastal carpets. Very nice. Thanks for sharing .  :Very Happy:

----------

Gio (09-13-2015),_Reinz_ (09-14-2015)

----------


## carpet

Looking realy nice!

----------

Gio (09-14-2015)

----------


## Firemaniv

The pic of just her head looking slightly down from the rail is awesome. She is awesome looking as well? It looks like she seemed to enjoy hanging out on the rail.

----------

Gio (09-29-2015)

----------


## Gio

> The pic of just her head looking slightly down from the rail is awesome. She is awesome looking as well? It looks like she seemed to enjoy hanging out on the rail.


Like most decent photos, there are usually several terrible ones that precede it.

Oddly, the macro shots ended up much better than the full body shots.

She is a pretty good snake and still growing at over 6 feet at 2.5 years old.

----------


## ZiggiGirl

BEAUTIFUL SNAKE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (09-30-2015)

----------


## Thom Noble

Gorgeous! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

